# Introducing myself...



## VibrantWings (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi Everyone. I've been involved with posting on this forum for about a week now. Have enjoyed it so far.

I'm a divorced woman that lives with a younger man now (he was also married previously but doesn't have children). We have been together over seven years and are engaged. However, I'm just not really ready to get married again so we opted for a long engagement.

Thanks for having me.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Hello.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

VibrantWings said:


> Hi Everyone. I've been involved with posting on this forum for about a week now. Have enjoyed it so far.
> 
> I'm a divorced woman that lives with a younger man now (he was also married previously but doesn't have children). We have been together over seven years and are engaged. However, I'm just not really ready to get married again so we opted for a long engagement.
> 
> Thanks for having me.


*Thanks for joining our community of friends! Hope that the dialogue and sound advice ends up as being as beneficial to you as it has been for all of us!

Welcome to TAM!*


----------



## VibrantWings (Sep 8, 2017)

sokillme said:


> Hello.


Hello


----------



## VibrantWings (Sep 8, 2017)

arbitrator said:


> *Thanks for joining our community of friends! Hope that the dialogue and sound advice ends up as being as beneficial to you as it has been for all of us!
> 
> Welcome to TAM!*


Thank you for that warm welcome!


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

there is no law that says that there is an expiration date on engagements....is some one pressuring you? can i ask the age difference and is that an issue at all...i ask that because you mention it.


----------



## VibrantWings (Sep 8, 2017)

Lostinthought61 said:


> there is no law that says that there is an expiration date on engagements....is some one pressuring you? can i ask the age difference and is that an issue at all...i ask that because you mention it.


I concur with you about expiration date. He does get frustrated at times about it but I see no need to rush if we are happy together how we are. He says " I want to be married". I don't see that as a valid reason to get married....if it's supposed to be about the love instead of the condition. 

I am ten years older than him.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

VibrantWings said:


> I concur with you about expiration date. He does get frustrated at times about it but I see no need to rush if we are happy together how we are. He says " I want to be married". I don't see that as a valid reason to get married....if it's supposed to be about the love instead of the condition.
> 
> I am ten years older than him.


if you wait three more years some states will actually recognize you as common law couple. there now he is happy...it strange to find the man wanting to be married more than the woman. i say why mess up a good thing


----------



## VibrantWings (Sep 8, 2017)

Lostinthought61 said:


> if you wait three more years some states will actually recognize you as common law couple. there now he is happy...it strange to find the man wanting to be married more than the woman. i say why mess up a good thing


Common law is not recognized in my state


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## VibrantWings (Sep 8, 2017)

chillymorn69 said:


> Welcome.


Thank you


----------

